# won't rev past 3k rpm



## gvw (Aug 2, 2007)

I have a 1989 HB with the V6 (auto), and I'm having some trouble.

It idles a little rough until it fully warms ups (down around 500 rpm), but once it is warm it idles fine like normal around 900 rpm and I can rev it smoothly up to 3000 rpm. The problem is, it won't rev past that, it doesn't seem like it wants to die but just won't rev past 3000 rpm. 

Is there a sensor that controls higher rpm? 

I haven't started the truck in about in 3-4 weeks, but the last time it ran fine with no problems, but now today that I started it, this problem showed up. 

Any ideas/suggestions of what to look at?

Thanks


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

read the codes...


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

If there is a problem with the injectors or the mass airflow sensor it will go into Safe Mode and not let you rev it past 2800 RPM's. Check those first. Run the ECU error codes.


----------



## franknt (Nov 29, 2007)

I have the same problem with my 97' 4x4 4cyl. Just checked the codes and got 0102 Mass Air Flow problem. Gonna replace tommorrow.


----------



## gvw (Aug 2, 2007)

I just pulled the codes and it flashed 1 red and then 2 greens (12) so it looks like it's the air flow meter. 

is there a lot of trouble replacing that part?

just checked the price on a replacement price from napa, $844.00. is this right? damn the truck isn't worth much more than that


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

NAPA prices are always 1000% higher than other places. Shop around. Rockauto.com lists several for around $200.


----------



## gvw (Aug 2, 2007)

88pathoffroad,

thanks for the info, I'll check out Rockauto


----------

